# اجمل تسريحه



## BITAR (24 أغسطس 2007)

*مستعدين عشان تشوفوا التسريحة *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*حلوة فعلا *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*الي عجبته ... يعمل زيها *​


----------



## nana25 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ويا ترى مين الكوافير الحكاية ده اللى ظبطه اوعى تكون انت ههههههههههههههه

جميلة جدا يا بيتر​


----------



## BITAR (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

*بس ايه رأيك*
*مش*
*تسريحه حكايه*
*اخدنا بركه لمرورك*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## gift (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
التسريحة ده حلوه بس لو شوية الشعر يكون اطول


----------



## gift (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
التسريحة ده حلوه بس لو شوية الشعر يكون اطول


----------



## kajo (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

اشطه عليك يا عم بيتر

ايه الحلاوه دى

ايه الجمال ده
هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع

ماااااااااااااء

ايه ياعم ده

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*



gift قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> التسريحة ده حلوه بس لو شوية الشعر يكون اطول


*لو الشعر طول*
* هيدارى*
* على*
* صفين اللولى بتوعه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*



kajo قال:


> اشطه عليك يا عم بيتر
> 
> ايه الحلاوه دى
> 
> ...


*اى خدمه يا kajo*
*افتكروا الجمايل دى *
*قصدى التسريحه دى*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## *sara* (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

اية الجمال دا
فعلا 
بس نسيتي تقولي اجمل سنان وتسريحة
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## BITAR (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*



*sara* قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*اى خدعه يا sara*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> اية الجمال دا
> 
> فعلا
> بس نسيتي تقولي اجمل سنان وتسريحة
> ...


*فعلا انا نسيت موضوع السنان*
*نسيت*
* مش*
* نسيتى*
*مذكر*
* مش*
* مؤنث*
*شكرا على مرورك*
*الموضوع نور بمرورك*
​


----------



## nonaa (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

جميله جدا جدا جدا
بس قولى مين الكوافير ضرورى مش ليا للكلب يتاع ولادى
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ارووجة (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

ههههههههههههههههههه
حلووة كتير ميرسي الك اخي


----------



## BITAR (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*



nonaa قال:


> جميله جدا جدا جدا
> بس قولى مين الكوافير ضرورى مش ليا للكلب يتاع ولادى
> هههههههههههههههههههه


*تقريبا الكوافير قدام*
* حديقه الحيوان*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*المهم عجبتكم*
*وشكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*



ارووجة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> حلووة كتير ميرسي الك اخي


*شكرا لردك ومشاركتك *
*وفين مسابقه الصور*​*تحياتى *​


----------



## *malk (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

بصراحة اجمل حاجة فية صف اللولى 
عاجبنى اوى
هههههههه
ربنا ميحكم على حد بية


----------



## muheb (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

ههههههههههه جميلة اوي


----------



## BITAR (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*



keky قال:


> بصراحة اجمل حاجة فية صف اللولى
> عاجبنى اوى
> هههههههه
> ربنا ميحكم على حد بية


*انا عارف واحد اتحكم بيه *
*راح لدكتور السنان يخلعه *
*وداه محكمه الاسره*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*



muheb قال:


> ههههههههههه جميلة اوي


*التسريحه ولا صف اللولى*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## فادية (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الاتنين جنان التسريحه  وصف اللولي 
 حلوة يا بيتر


----------



## merola (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

هههههههههههههههه لا جامدة فعلا 
دا حاطط جيل و لا طبيعى


----------



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الاتنين جنان التسريحه وصف اللولي
> حلوة يا بيتر


* شكرا يا فاديه على المرور *
*فعلا جنان علشان الى بيسرح كده *
*بيروح مستشفى المجانيين*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*



merola قال:


> هههههههههههههههه لا جامدة فعلا
> دا حاطط جيل و لا طبيعى


*كان حاطط جيل*
* وبعدين*
* الجيل اشتكى من شعره*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور ياmerola*​


----------



## sako8890 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

*التسريحه تجنن والله انه بفكر اعملهه بحفلة الخطوبه بتاعة بنت عمي وكمان احط سنان كده عامله زي الحيطه الوائعه والله فكره يابيتر*

عراقيــــــه وسأظل عراقيــــــه


----------



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*



sako8890 قال:


> *التسريحه تجنن والله انه بفكر اعملهه بحفلة الخطوبه بتاعة بنت عمي وكمان احط سنان كده عامله زي الحيطه الوائعه والله فكره يابيتر*
> 
> عراقيــــــه وسأظل عراقيــــــه


*علشان خاطرى *
*بلاش*
*بلاش*
*خلى الفرح يتم*
*يحسن العريس*
* عينه*
* تزوغ *
*ويخطبك انت*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يتمم بخير لبنت عمك*
* وعقبال*
* فرحك انتى*
*واتمنى ان تكونى *
*بخير *
*وصلواتنا*
* للعراق الحبيبه *
*ان يعود الاستقرار اليها*
*شكرا على المرور يا sako8890 *​


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

شديددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددده

حلوة قوي قوي يامان


----------



## sako8890 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

:Love_Letter_Send:*اللي بحيو فيك يابيتر انك تعرف تجيب مواضيع جميله لانك عسل ياعسل اتمنالك كل خير ياخويه ربنه يباركك؟*


*عراقيــــــــه وسأظل عراقيــــــه*leasantr


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*



مانشستر الظلام قال:


> شديددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددده
> 
> حلوة قوي قوي يامان


*انت احلى يا مانشيستر*
*شكرا على المرورر*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*



sako8890 قال:


> :Love_Letter_Send:*اللي بحيو فيك يابيتر انك تعرف تجيب مواضيع جميله لانك عسل ياعسل اتمنالك كل خير ياخويه ربنه يباركك؟*
> 
> 
> *عراقيــــــــه وسأظل عراقيــــــه*leasantr


*شكرا على هذه المجامله الرقيقه*
*انا فعلا بحب العراق*
*ومشفق على مايجرى بها الان*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## meraaa (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

_*هههههههههههههه
روعه يابيتر التسريحه دى ياترى الواحد ممكن يدفع فيها كام ؟
شكراااااااا يابيتر عالموضوع اللذيذ  ده *_​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*



meraaa قال:


> _*هههههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*روعه يابيتر التسريحه دى ياترى الواحد ممكن يدفع فيها كام ؟*_
> 
> _*شكراااااااا يابيتر عالموضوع اللذيذ ده *_​


*الكوافير عامل اول مره*
* ببلاش*
* بشرط الشعر من عنده*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا meraaa*
*على المرور*​


----------



## نانسى سمير (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

بصراحه التسريحه جامده اوى 
بس الاحلى سنانه ياترى دى بجد ولا مركب طقم:209kd:
ههههههههههههههه:36_1_21:
بس صوووووووورة حلوة بجد:big29:


----------



## christin (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*

_*ههههههههه
لأ تسريحه جامده فعلا ايه الحلاوه دي بس...ميرسي يابيتر*_


----------



## BITAR (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*



نانسى سمير قال:


> بصراحه التسريحه جامده اوى
> بس الاحلى سنانه ياترى دى بجد ولا مركب طقم:209kd:
> ههههههههههههههه:36_1_21:
> بس صوووووووورة حلوة بجد:big29:


لا سنانه طبيعى​


----------



## BITAR (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل تسريحه*



christin قال:


> _*ههههههههه*_
> _*لأ تسريحه جامده فعلا ايه الحلاوه دي بس...ميرسي يابيتر*_


*على فكره سنانه اجمد *
*فى اكل العضم*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------

